# Carlsbad area group rides



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Any fast mid-week group rides near Carlsbad?


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Try the website for the Swami's Cycing Club. Never ridden with them, so no personal experience. Strong racing program and fast rides by reputation. I think they have mid-week rides out of Encinitas.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

LookDave said:


> Try the website for the Swami's Cycing Club. Never ridden with them, so no personal experience. Strong racing program and fast rides by reputation. I think they have mid-week rides out of Encinitas.


Thanks, I tagged along for the wednesday ride as did Mark Cavendish.


----------



## jsigone (Oct 21, 2005)

JackDaniels said:


> Thanks, I tagged along for the wednesday ride as did Mark Cavendish.


Tyler Phinney was there yesterday. Tues/Thurs is Swamis, Wed's worlds and I ride with Celo on Saturday morning.


----------

